# Dolce Segreto Watches?



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about "Dolce Segreto" watches (probably a Japanese "brand"







with miyota movement)? Look at this GMT one..



















Looks nice, isn't it? Price is about 7800yens.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Looks like one of the Chonomat's you see on E-Bay for about Â£50.

Nice looking watch for that kind of money. I'm sure there is a the Chronomat picture posted on the Forum recently, maybe in the GMT thread?

MIKE..


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hmmmm ... "Sweet Secret"

not a bad looking watch for the money ... but the name


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Here's Jason's Chronomat version. They also do a GMT Sub look a like. the same as JOT's Rolex


















Not quite the same but they do one with the same Bezel, Dial and hands.

MIKE..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The Explorer 1 type is nice


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> The Explorer 1 type is nice


 Yes I was going to say. A much cheaper alternative to the orange Explorer.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Also seen these badged as RXW on ebay for about Â£20.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Heres the Cronomat version, your's for Â£35, from Hong Kong via E-Bay


----------

